# Tease's First Field Trip (pic overload)



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

With Dad and Uncle Bueller :heartbeat


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*The Rest...*

Here are the others -


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

LOVE! She is precious. Bueller seems to be a favorite uncle.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Adorable! What a precious fur-family!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> LOVE! She is precious. Bueller seems to be a favorite uncle.


Bueller is a favorite _period. _He is the best dog.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures Laura! Very jealous would have loved to have been there. Your dogs are just amazing.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

solinvictus said:


> Gorgeous pictures Laura! Very jealous would have loved to have been there. Your dogs are just amazing.


Thank you! Just was happy that my son Paul was able to go at the spur of the moment - he took the photos.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Great pictures! So jealous...most of the beaches around here don't allow dogs until the fall.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Lucky dogs!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures!! Looks like the best day! Riley wants to come!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your beautiful dogs and their day at the beach. The pup is so adorable, just precious. 

What a great life!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

So cute!  Loved all of them! 

The seventh one on the first set looks like he is getting a lecture from his dad that he doesn't want to hear! LOL


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Baby Tease is so cute! She sure looks like she was having fun with Tommy & Bueller! Who is she out of?

Jenn Craig also has a baby girl named Tease though she may be a little older. (?) Both are SO darn cute. Perfect name for a little girl puppy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Laura

They are all just beautiful!! Tease is just precious!
There's Tease and Uncle Bueller, so who is the other dog?


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Who is Tease? Did you get a new puppy? She is adorable.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great photos. Beach time is a fun time for dogs.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness. What a CUTE puppy!! Dad is tommy correct? Bueller is such a handsome guy too.. is there much difference characteristically between english and german pointers?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Gorgeous puppy! I wish we could take the dogs to the beach...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jamm said:


> Oh my goodness. What a CUTE puppy!! Dad is tommy correct? Bueller is such a handsome guy too.. is there much difference characteristically between english and german pointers?


Yes, Tommy. And there is a WORLD of difference between the (English) Pointers and German Shorthaired Pointers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like a SUPER time. Such great pics.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So cute ... Pup looks so pleased to have a stick, and to be playing with the "big dogs!" beautiful pictures!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Paul just sent me this one!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love all the pictures. Looks like some wonderfully spoiled dogs!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ha, what a personality! That last one is priceless!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great pics!! Looks like everyone had fun!!


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!!! Looks like they had an awesome time at the beach....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wonderful photos of some seriously lovely dogs. That Tease is awfully cute! And of course the boys are fabulous examples of their respective breeds.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow what a beautiful pup you have! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

There is nothing better than a beach and a dog - or three! 

Tease is adorable - I love that last photo mid-scratch.


----------



## PouncySilver (Jul 16, 2012)

Fun day at the beach. Cute overload...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

It just doesn't get much better. I think my favorite is second shot of little Tease with the stick in her mouth - love the expression.

Pete


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> It just doesn't get much better. I think my favorite is second shot of little Tease with the stick in her mouth - love the expression.
> 
> Pete


 
She's quite full of herself, and those boys are all well aware that if a bitch is full of herself, no matter her age, you just roll with it..


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Gotta say loved them all, thanks for sharing them...
Looks like it was a real adventure for Tease, exploring all these new sites, sounds and smells, not to mention that big pool of water to splash in..!!!. ...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful pics! I'm a bit partial to the ones with the sticks in the mouths. Too cute.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awww! How cute! He's taking to the beach mighty young.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

She is a sweetie! But boy will she be trouble when she gets older.....


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

she's adorable. i agree with goldengal9 you are lucky although we have a dog beach year round but look at that soft sand.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the name Tease. She is one cute pup. I always enjoy your pictures. All your pups are beautiful and have so much fun.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Ahhh...now I see! Thanks.

Tease is a sweetie. So, that is Tommy in the pic? Of course, my boy Beuller. He really makes me laugh everytime I see his face. He reminds me of a funny cartoon character. He is such an amazing dog, they all are!

Love the name Tease too.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry Bueller, I spelled your name wrong!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Paul just sent me this one!


Oh MY GOD! That is the most adorable picture I've seen since we sat Max on a chair when he was 9 weeks old. Thank you for giving me a midnight smile!


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

Love, love, love your pictures!! Just gorgeous!!


----------

